# curiosità su punteggio (tennis)



## entrapta

Scusate non so dove altro postare questo... Mi chiedevo quale fosse il modo di esprimere parità di punteggio a tennis. Ho letto che quindici pari è _quinze à_ (abbreviato per quinze à quinze), trenta pari _trente à_ e così via. Sembrerebbe corrispondere a quello che sento ma non so bene il francese quindi vi chiedo se è giusto.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 
In Francese diciamo:
"*quinze A*" ("A" come "all" in inglese).
E possiamo dire "égalité" invece di "quarante A".

Come si dice in italiano?


----------



## entrapta

Non capisco.... noi diciamo "quindici pari".... cosa significa A come "all"? Il primo "forty all" è "quaranta pari", mentre deuce è "parità".


----------



## DearPrudence

Perdone, non mi è spiegata bene.
Ecco un'esempio di punti:
"15-0"
"15 A"
"30 - 15"
"30 - 30"
40 - 30"
"40 A" o "égalité" (é lo stesso)

"A" non è "à" ma viene dal inglese "all".


----------



## entrapta

Sì quello non capivo... Allora voi dite A che sta per "all".... strano.


----------



## DearPrudence

Non vedo perche sarebbe strano.
Diciamo anche oltre parole inglesi come "ace", "tie break",...


----------



## entrapta

No è strano che diciate "a" invece di "all".... ma pronunciate proprio "A" non "AL" giusto?


----------



## DearPrudence

entrapta said:


> No è strano che diciate "a" invece di "all"


Ah, sí 


entrapta said:


> ma pronunciate proprio "A" non "AL" giusto?


Pronunciamo "A" e penso che molta gente non sappiano che vuole dire questo "A", sí


----------



## brian

DearPrudence said:


> Pronunciamo "A" e penso che molta gente non sappiano sappia che cosa vuole dire questo "A", sì



E' normale che un prestito venga semplificato a seconda delle regole fonologiche della lingua straniera nella quale è entrato. In questo caso però, è un po' strano che _all_ non si pronunci [al] anche in francese visto che ci sono parole francesi che si terminano in [al], come _balle_.


----------



## entrapta

Esatto brian... è per questo che crea confusione. Peraltro è una formula solo "orale" non scritta quindi risulta ancora più difficile.


----------

